# Saint Celestine and others..



## Medicdusty (Dec 20, 2008)

Couldn't help but notice that the Canoness is the Heroine of the day.. do other HQ's not hold up well or lack strategic value on the battlefield? I was planning to add Celestine to my army at some point because on paper she has pretty amazing attributes.... not worth it?


----------



## Jack the Epic (Dec 14, 2008)

Apparently the way she drains some faith when she dies is pretty bad, though she is useful when used in a unit of seraphim. I dont know, i havent used her, but thats the general opinion as far as i know. Anyway, I would rather Karamazov, way cooler IMO.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have used her once ina game, as i had to borrow the model. she cuts through Marrines like a hot knife through butter. give her an invon save of 2+ and she cant be killed. if you luck out and she dies and kills your faith it sucks but if used early she can really be a problem to your enemy. 
just my 2 pence


----------



## Medicdusty (Dec 20, 2008)

That doesn't sound too bad was expecting a much worse review.. She will end up in my collection because she looks badass.


----------



## AngryJohnny (Jan 9, 2008)

I've fielded Celestine ever sence i started playing SoB, I also use Lord Kamarazov to. Celestine is great to DS with a group of Saraphim late game, Lord Kamarazov is basicly like a DP with out wings and a multi Melta that never misses, AND you can give hin up to 2 Physic powers. personaly i like to use special HQ's if friendly games but i don't know if i'd use eather of them in a turni. just my 10 cents, my 2 cents are free


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Remember, questions like this belong in Tactics, not the army list section.

Thread moved.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Well considering you can get a canoness for less points almost tricked out the same as celest, why risk losing all the faith?

Things you cannot get on the canones are:
better WS+I, the fearless
the back in reserve(though bionics is almost useful in this way, just way less reliable) 
1 extra faith(though litanies is like 1 free) and if you go on the cheap, you can get 2x canoness for similar price
jet pack(jump pack yes)
more than 2 flamer uses(could have combi+brazier)
hit and run

So weigh if those things are all things you need. She definitely has her uses and is better for the points, just matters if you need what she offers that is different.


----------

